# Glad to have found this site--



## NinaM (Sep 4, 2011)

A very lonely person just lost her best friend.......glad to have found this site.
So many bad things in my life over the years.....the dog was the answer,,,,dogs have always been my answer, and I should be honest and realize that they make me happier than any person ever did.

I will write a story about my German Shepherd "Rhapsodie". We all seem to have similar compassionate stories. These dogs are saints, at least some of them. So I plan to memorialize my dog who passed away from Hemangiosarcoma on July 30, 2011........

Hoping to find out why this type of cancer is so common in GSDs......I plan to get a couple of new dogs when I move back to Massachusetts. I plan to live in central Mass where I have a nice large yard that will be suitable for these dogs.....cannot wait.....only wish my girl was going to be coming with me.
I buried my angel in the Pet Cemetary.....I paid about $1,300.00 for the total thing included the coffin and plack with her name on it.......At least I can visit her grave a few times before I move away.
So,,,,,sounds like I need to find out more about this disease,,,,,dont want to get another Shepherd and lose him/her to cancer before there time.

Here is my personal thought on Hemangiosarcoma......give your dog purified (not city) water.....most of us drink purified water, so should your dog.....but who knows...the raw diet as opposed to canned and dried food (even if its Blue Buffalo??)
Well,,,,,no one comforted me about loss of my dog,,,,,,so I found this board.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That's very sad . I hope you feel better soon. We keep them in our hearts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There are several threads about this horrible disease, it's such a devastating loss. I'm very sorry about Rhapsodie and hope you find another dog to share the love and joy the two of you had.


----------



## NinaM (Sep 4, 2011)

Stosh said:


> There are several threads about this horrible disease, it's such a devastating loss. I'm very sorry about Rhapsodie and hope you find another dog to share the love and joy the two of you had.



Thank you Stosh,,,,,,,like I said, glad to have found this site. I guess in the future I can ask about the reputation of various breeders....cuz I hope to get another GSD in future and want to find a "line" that was very loving like my girl. I also hope to adopt from a rescue. With info from this board, I suppose I would be able to get info on various GSD rescues,,,,,,I am sure that they are not all the same.
I live in Los Angeles (for 2 more years)...there is a big rescue in L.A. called "WestSideGermanShepherdRescue". I check their board all the time, they have beautiful dogs........well conversation for another time...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Nina, I'm sorry for your loss. I don't think you could find a better place to talk to people who understand how you feel.


----------

